# Crackmachine- blackmachine knockoff



## Dominosmofo (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, so I got this at the end of november on the 25th. ordered it on Sept 2nd. Been meaning to post it up and actually mention its existence, but been too busy with work and all to get around to it. I'm technically busy right now, and it shows in these crappy pictures, when i have the time ill retake and repost pics. You can barely see the frets when playing it if at all some times.
Not at liberty to say how much it cost, but its a fraction of a blackmachine. One of a kind with a no return policy. Had to supply my own woods too. How does it sound? Clear, probably the clearest sounding heavy metal guitar ever built? Heavy, heavy and clear. That pretty much describes it. The guitar itself is actually pretty dense. It resonates like an acoustic, first time i played it, i didnt even plug it in, just strummed it like i was christopher cross. Riffs ring out with super definition. Plays and sounds 20 times better than my Schecter Jeff Loomis 7 string. And I'm a guy who loves his trems! I have a feeling the Honduras is what makes the tone largely, my next guitar will feature the same specs SANS ebony top to test this theory, and will probably have a trem, possibly kahler like my kahler equipped CS6. But there you go Carvin/Blackmachine lovers!

Specs are:
Honduras Rosewood neck w/ Ebony fillets
Ebony top
Ebony Fretboard
Ebony laminated Headstock (reversed 7 string headstock /w black Carvin Logo)
6000 fretwire
Swamp Ash body
Black inlays (was suppose to be No inlays but there was a mistake and regular dot frets were put on, had them replaced with black dots)
Oil finish
Sperzel Locking tuners
Graphite saddles
FT7 fixed bridge
One tone, one volume, 3 way toggle
D-activator Bridge
Air Norton Neck 
Yngwie Malmsteen signature nut foam (replaced with generic foam after re-fretting)


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 25, 2010)

That is hot


----------



## Bungle (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy shit, that neck joint is giving me neck-through GAS again!

Looks like a sweet guitar and the black dots on the ebony actually look pretty good I think.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2010)

DAMN son, that is SEXY!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2010)

Definitely more Carvin than Blackmachine... regardless nice wood combo. Nice score


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Yngwie has signature nut foam? 

2. HOLY-FUCKING-MOTHER-OF-GOD

You may have topped rob_l at "owner of the most badass Carvin"


----------



## alexander12014 (Jan 25, 2010)

that is a beast of an instument lol


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 25, 2010)

It's like a Carvin and a Blackmachine got together and had a sweet heavy metal baby


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn.. that top is amazing 

I'm envious  also doesn't that d-activator sound a bit too bright in there or how does it balance out in ash? I absolutely love my ash C7 and have been considering getting a new bridge pup, with the Full Shred 7 in mind (as the stock DD JB can be a little too boomy for me at times)


----------



## Dominosmofo (Jan 25, 2010)

the D-ac sounds just great as is, the only other bridge pup i would consider switching it with is a Crunchlab 7, that thing sounds like instant Meshuggah!! its thick and clear and saturated. I actually bought two at NAMM last week one 6 string and one 7 and im considering what to do with them right now, probably put the 7 version in my loomis 7 and the 6 in my Carvin CS6. If you have not heard the Crunchlab, I highly suggest checking it out.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW! You're not helping my gas. 

So its a one off? or Made by a different builder?


----------



## Dominosmofo (Jan 25, 2010)

one off


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh...i see..

Very, very nice.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 25, 2010)

-K4G- said:


> WOW! You're not helping my gas.
> 
> So its a one off? or Made by a different builder?



Carvin one off


----------



## ryzorzen (Jan 25, 2010)

damn thats a gorgeous guitar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

pretty!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 26, 2010)

Which woods did you have to supply? All or it?


----------



## Dominosmofo (Jan 26, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Which woods did you have to supply? All or it?



just the ebony and rosewood, used their Swamp Ash. 
The Ebony was for the laminates and fillets only, used their ebony for the fretboard.


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jan 26, 2010)

damn..this is the sweetest guitars i have ever seen..


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats, that's a wicked instrument! Post recordings, I want to hear it!


----------



## zindrome (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW!!
thats a cracking crackmachine!!
sexiest carvin i've laid eyes on ever.
Mind if I ask what the ballpark of the wallet burn was?


----------



## elq (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats!

I absolutely LOVE the neck... it looks fantastic.



Dominosmofo said:


> Black inlays (was suppose to be No inlays but there was a mistake and regular dot frets were put on, had them replaced with black dots)



Sigh. This guitar had to cost near three grand. I would be royally pissed off. 

I love Carvin, and currently own 6 of them, but this kind of fuckup is why I won't be buying anymore anytime soon or ever again if my incoming Rico and Oni are as good as I hope.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks cool man!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2010)

looks just AWESOME


----------



## Fionn (Jan 26, 2010)

best carvin i've ever seen!


----------



## loktide (Jan 26, 2010)

congrats man 

that looks killer! dig the carvmachine 

also: malmsteen signature nut foam? wtf?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2010)

That axe is tremendous! Congrats!


----------



## Defsan (Jan 26, 2010)

The name is hilarious, but the guitar looks amazing. I love the contour on the body.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 26, 2010)

looks hot dude!


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 26, 2010)

THats is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Whats the deal with the yngwie? lol


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice! most metal Carvin I've ever seen.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> You may have topped rob_l at "owner of the most badass Carvin"



I think so too!  Holy crap that is chock full of win!!!!  Badass, first Carvin I've really GAS'ed for in a while!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 26, 2010)

Pretty awesome! 

It'd be interesting to hear what this sounds like with the rosewood/ebony thru. This will be quite a lot different to a bolt on. Brighter, I'd assume.

EDIT: I've owned Carvin and own Blackmachine so approve of this guitar.

EDIT 2: DIBS!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 26, 2010)

look like a carvin


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 26, 2010)

He prolly bought a neck from carvin for this build. Looks great!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Definitely more Carvin than Blackmachine... regardless nice wood combo. Nice score



This. Still very sexy.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

GOTD.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 26, 2010)

that looks more carvinish ...specially the headstock. Looks killer though congrats


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys are slow.  It's a Carvin using BM-style woods. FOCUS.  He says that in the main post, IT IS A CARVIN! Just a gorgeous Carvin with really cool wood choice, he's not trying to pull a fast one here or anything claiming it is something else.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Jan 26, 2010)

Crackmachine ftw


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 26, 2010)

Carvmachine. 

Sexcellent indeed.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2010)

Sexmachine is sex


----------



## sepherus (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been GASing on rosewood necks for a while now. I've been trying to spot a PRS with a wide thin or regular neck on the used market. They stopped production of the Cu22/24 with them now so you can only get wide fats on the modern eagle models and the 513. I was thinking going the custom route, and now I know I can con Carvin into it if I supply it, that may be the way to go depending on the price point. If not I'll talk to Rico Jr and Mike Sherman and see who can price it better.


----------



## ToniS (Jan 27, 2010)

Please make some videos with that gorgeous guitar!


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 27, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Sexmachine is sex



Totally


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

The Malmsteen signature foam is a joke Dominosmofo came up with when he noticed myself and another friend of ours, Otaraxia, putting foam behind the nut and heat shrink tubing on the ball end side.

He called it Malmsteen signature foam because he used the packing foam that came from a DOD YJM Overdrive pedal.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyrone approves the name..


----------



## hairychris (Jan 27, 2010)

sepherus said:


> I've been GASing on rosewood necks for a while now. I've been trying to spot a PRS with a wide thin or regular neck on the used market. They stopped production of the Cu22/24 with them now so you can only get wide fats on the modern eagle models and the 513. I was thinking going the custom route, and now I know I can con Carvin into it if I supply it, that may be the way to go depending on the price point. If not I'll talk to Rico Jr and Mike Sherman and see who can price it better.



Rosewood necks = sex. I have one of the regular carve Rosewood Cu24s (took me ages to find and cost a fucking fortune to ship from the US - an extra $1000 incl tax!). The unfinished Indian rosewood neck is droolworthy.

Checked out Welcome to Birds and Moons.com - A site for Guitars, Gear, and Music ?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 27, 2010)

that rosewood neck is awesome! congrats


----------



## headibanez (Jan 27, 2010)

seriously? i have not wanted a guitar more than i want this one in awhile, wow.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice! Love the black inlays too, at first they were hard to see but some of those pics which are very nice, you can see how cool they look.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks badass... I love this guitar!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 27, 2010)

that´s insanely nice, especially for a carvin!

congrats on the awesomeness


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Dominosmofo, is the second Crackmachine you're having made going to have the
Kahler tremolo?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 28, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> 1. Yngwie has signature nut foam?
> 
> 2. HOLY-FUCKING-MOTHER-OF-GOD
> 
> You may have topped rob_l at "owner of the most badass Carvin"



Oops I think I threw away some of that Yngwie foam once.... lol


----------



## Dominosmofo (Jan 28, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hey Dominosmofo, is the second Crackmachine you're having made going to have the
> Kahler tremolo?


 

Depends, I need to find out how much a Arch top ST300 7 string would set me back first.


----------



## darren (Jan 28, 2010)

ST300 in 7-string would be killer.


----------



## Vletrmx (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats, man, that sure is a lot of ebony . I don't really understand the choice of black inlays on ebony, but hey, whatever works for you is what's important.


----------



## Dominosmofo (Feb 1, 2010)

vineroon said:


> Congrats, man, that sure is a lot of ebony . I don't really understand the choice of black inlays on ebony, but hey, whatever works for you is what's important.




Like I said, the inlays weren't my idea. Its improvisation.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 7, 2010)

So I'm guessing the rosewood calms down the ebony top a bit? Whats the scale on that gorgeous thang?


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 7, 2010)

"Blank Check" should be engraved on the TRC 
A plastic TRC after all that?  dood!  

Is that an Ebony Top with an Ebony sandwich between the Swamp Ash? Kind of Carvin's "Elite" style? Can't believe the DOT issue on a build like that 

Does look nice and I bet it will sustain forever. If you are happy that is all that matters. It would be bad azz to get to Carvin make you a 7 string ST300 AND a 7 string CS. The headstock from the 7 string neck they sell would work for the ST but i dunno on a CS


----------



## willybman (Feb 8, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Definitely more Carvin than Blackmachine... regardless nice wood combo. Nice score


 
exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been asked already, but what purpose does the foam serve? I have seen several artist with that, and I am just curious.

Awesome guitar, btw!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 24, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked already, but what purpose does the foam serve? I have seen several artist with that, and I am just curious.
> 
> Awesome guitar, btw!!!



it stops the strings from ringing out from behind the nut. its super annoying when recording.


----------



## K-Roll (Feb 25, 2010)

hi, awesome build! where did you get those woods from? I was looking for an ebony top, I even called to south africa (if my boss knew about that the company would kill me  ) - but nothing, nowhere, noone has such a huge piece of ebony.. so, I decided to choose wenge as for the top.. in case you could state the wood supplier name it would be awesome, or, at least send me a PM please .. many thanks

edit - it must be percussive like hell .. and the ebony plated rosewood even more.. isnt the overall tone edgy or harsh?


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn. This makes me ponder even more how badass a blackmachine neckthru would be...beautiful guitar for sure.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

K-Roll said:


> hi, awesome build! where did you get those woods from? I was looking for an ebony top, I even called to south africa (if my boss knew about that the company would kill me  ) - but nothing, nowhere, noone has such a huge piece of ebony.. so, I decided to choose wenge as for the top.. in case you could state the wood supplier name it would be awesome, or, at least send me a PM please .. many thanks
> 
> edit - it must be percussive like hell .. and the ebony plated rosewood even more.. isnt the overall tone edgy or harsh?



He got the wood from a supplier in Los Angeles called "Eisen Brand".

Dominosmofo is a friend of mine and I played the guitar. Most of the tone comes from the Rosewood neck and the Ebony gives it more bite but it's not at all harsh. It's overall tone is super clear but somehow warm too. It's perfect!


----------

